# 0-6-0 traction problem



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I just got a used 0-6-0 . It will only pull the tender,a car and the caboose. If I add anything else it slips like crazy.
i have not yet taken the cover off to see if there is room to add weight. Any ideas to get a little more traction? I have cleaned the wheels with alcohol.
Thanks; Don


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Assuming the motor is okay, I would suggest adding weight to the engine. This site is an excellent reference for engine information (how they perform, how to take them apart, and a subject rating of the engine...his rating is pretty accurate): http://www.spookshow.net/locos.html.

Another thought would be add traction tires that you find by searching the Internet


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

The motor runs and the wheels slip. There is no groove for a traction tire. i did take the shell off and i may be abble to add a little weight but there is not a lot of room inside.
Thanks; Don


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

And make sure your cars that you are pulling roll freely!


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Lubricated the trucks on the cars, no difference. I'm thinking or taking my mototool and a wire brush to add just a little friction to the drive wheels but only as a last resort. Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Don,
Double check the wheels, I have worked on several N scale models that didn't have a "grove" for the traction tire. 
First check: Take a strait edge and see if one wheel sits a tad higher than the other 2 Usually the rear or middle wheel, and it may only be one on one side, this sometimes can be very tough because the better engines the wheels will float.
Second check: Look for one wheel that is very flat on the tread surface and not tapered from larger in the middle to smaller on the outside.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; i will double check the wheels. It would have to be the center wheels because the outer wheels have the electrical pickup. This was a cheap loco and made in Yugoslavia so I'm not sure where I would find the traction tire if it needed one. Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

there is no gap when i check with a straightedge. i can not get dial calipers in to measure without disassembling. i was able to add abought 1/8 oz of weight but it made no significant difference. Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Next up... http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/


...no kidding.:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Bullfrog snot! sounds good except for the price!! 10 of us could probably share a bottle , probably 50 for N scale. Don


----------

